# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Cost to remove structural wall

## luckies

Hi, I was just wondering whether anyone had any average costs to remove a 3x3 metre structural wall. Cost would include putting in the steel posts and running a beam. The wall is rendered brick. House was constructed in 1950, so roof loads on all internal brick walls. I understand I need to get a structural engineer to size the beems etc. However any advice on demolision cost would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Stan 101

$17273.65 ex GST.

----------


## fubar

are yousure about the 65 cents last time I looked it was 45

----------


## m6sports

How much for cash

----------


## fubar

seriously though this is how long is a piece of string time. What floor structure? what roof? how much temporary support needed? site access? rubbish removal? ball park figures from $3500 cheapie to ?????   there really is no average to say this will cost x amount per square

----------


## m6sports

We removed one structural wall of timber and gyprock construction 
We paid $1000 for a builder to put in a LVL and the cost of the skip 
So in total it would have cost about $1300  
The next load bearing wall I removed was when we were renoing our bathroom I ended up putting in the beam myself and cost for the beam was a bit over $100  
So I guess it depends on how much you going to do  
I've just remembered that my mother is about to remove a structural brick wall downstairs at her house it's about 3m long and she has high ceilings so once I find out what she has been quoted I will post it

----------


## trueblue

single skin or double brick,mortar type,render thickness,depth to solid for posts to sit, these are all factors, and with out direction or parameters the sky s the limit, I suggest talk to your engineer first establish your minimum requirements before getting anyone into quote, different engineers usually can recommend demo teams that will satisfy their requirements in a manner that they need and have worked with previously.

----------

